# مسابقات فى سفر الخروج .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسابقات فى سفر الخروج .. asmicheal​*





​

40   اصحاح






1 ما معني أهية الذي أهية 
2 ما هي مواصفات السقط الذي خبا فيه الطفل موس ؟
3 ماهو اسم حمو موسي وما عدد بناته ؟
4 كم سنه عاش بني إسرائيل تحت العبودية ؟
5 ماذا كان يعمل موس عند حمية ؟
6 ما هي المكأفاة التي منحها الله للقابلتين ؟
7 ما اسم المكان الذي أي فيه موسي العليقة المتقدة بالنار ؟
8 ما هي الأعذار التي قالها موسي عندما دعاه الله ؟ 
9 ما هو السبب الذي قاله موسي لفرعون لكي يخرج الشعب ؟ 
10 أذكر الضربات التي ضرب بها الله المصرين ؟
11 ما هو الشرط الذي وضعه الذي لكي يأكل العبد الفصح ؟ 
12 أذكر الوصية الأولي والثانية والأخيرة من الوصايا ؟ 
13 لماذا لما يحاول العارفون أن يفعلوا ضربة الدمامل ؟ 
14 ما هي نصيحة حمو موسي له حينما رائه يقضي بين الشعب ؟
15 من هي أول نبية في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
16 ما هو المحصول للذي تأثر بالبرد ؟
17 لماذا سميت مارة بهذا الاسم ؟ وماذا فمل عندما تذمر الشعب ؟ 
18 كيف كان الله يسير أمام الشعب في البرية ؟ 
19 ما هي الضربة التي قال بعدما فرعون أذهبوا أذبحوا للرب إلهكم ولا تذهبوا بعيداً ؟
20 ما هي المحاصيل التي أكلها الجراد ؟
21 من هم مسخري الشعب ومن هم مدبرية ؟
22 كم كان عمر موسي عندما دعاه الله الخدمة ؟
23 ما هي الضربات التي عمل مثلها السحرة ؟
24 لماذا لم تسمع القابلتان لكلام فرعون ؟
25 كم المدة التي خبأت فيها أم موسي الطفل موسي ؟ 
26 لماذا أغلظ الله قلب فرعون بخصوص خروج العبرانيين
27 ما هي الآيات التي مثلها موسي علي الجبل ؟ 
28 ما هي الضربة التي أعترف فيها العارفون أن هذه الضربة من أصابع الله 
29 اله شموت أول ضربة ميز فيها الله أرض جاسان عن باقي أرض مصر 
30 لماذا كان صراخ عظيم في كل أرض مصر ؟ 
31 لماذ لم يعد الله للشعب في أرض الفلسطينيين بالرغم أنها قريبة
32 لماذا أخذ موسي عظام يوسف معه عند خروجه من مصر 
33 في أي يوم من الشهر يسحب كل فرد من بني إسرائيل الي بيته شاه ؟
34 ما هو الطعام الذي قدمه الله الشعب بعدما قالوا لموسي كنا جالسين عند قدر اللحم ناكل خبزا للشبع؟ 
35 ما هو الخدمة التي قال عندها موسي ؟ 
36 من هم الذين يأكلون الفصح؟
37 لماذ أمر الله الشعب أن يأخذ حاجة اليوم بيومه من الطعام؟
38 أو صف من هو المن
39 أوصف من هو العمر
40 كم سنة أكل بني إسرائيل المن
41 ماذا حدث عندما انتقل عمود السحاب والنار وراء بني إسرائيل
42 ماذا يحدث إذا رفع الأزميل علي المذبح
43 في أي مناسبة ولماذا قيل :أكتب هذا تذكار في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع 
44 من هو الشخص الذي دعموا ايدية في الحرب لكي يتم الانتحار
45 من هم عماليق
46 ماهو الشئ الذي إذ حميت الشمس علية يذوب
47 ماذا تعني كلمة سبت
48 من هو الذي قيل عنة رجل حرب
49 ماذا وجد بني إسرائيل في ايليم
 
أكمـــــــــــل
بني موسي مذبح فدعاة .....................ويعني
ويكون لكم ..........................علي بيوتكم
فجلب اللة ريح,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,فمتلات الأرض جراد
بينما ردها ريح................................ 
وكان عدد بني اسرائيل الخارجون من مصر نحو............ماش من............ماعدا...........
فبنو بنو أسرئيل للفرعون مدينتي مخازن...........................و..........................
كل بكر حمار تقدمة ...........وأن لم تقدمة...
نزلت بنت فرعون لنهر لـ......................
غطي موسي وجة لأنة.........أن ينظر الي الله
هرب موسي من مصر وسكن في ارض ------
قال موسي إذهبو وخذوا لكم غنماً بحسب....................واذبحوا....................
فتحفظ هذه الفريضة في وقتها من ......................الي .......................
وكلم ملك مصر العبرانيات اللتين أحداهم................. وأسم الأخري.......................
وسمي موسي الابن الأكبر .............لأنة قال............ والأصغر ...... ومعناه..................
اولاد هارون..................و.......................و.........................و........................
وأخذ موسي بنت كاهن .......واسمها....................
كان عمر هارون .....وموسي..... حينما ذهبا الي فرعون ليخرجا شعب اسرائيل
وكان اسم الأرض التي وعديها الله بني إسرائيل.................ووصفها بي.............
عاش قهات ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, أماسنو حياة لاوي فا..............:.. 
تعني كلمة الفصح .................
كان بني اسرائيل يسكون في مدينة ........في مصر 
نعتبر مسة ........ومزيبة ......................
تعني كلمة تنا نيرك ...............
 
ضع علامة (P) او (×) 
1 كان موسي عظيم جدا في عيون المصرين ( )
2 بستخدمالله عصا موسي فاتي بريح غريبة شديدة فشقالبحر( )
3 أخذ موسي دهارون من تراب الارض وذراه فتحول الي بعوض ( )
4 إستطاع العرافون أن يفعلوا ضربة الضفادع ( ) 
5 كلما أذل فرعون شعب اسرائيل كانوا يتمدوا ( )
6 أطاع موسي الله اول ما دعاه لذهب لفرعون ليخرج شعب الرب( ) 
7 اصدرفرعون امر بقتل جميع الاطفال المولدين من ابناء العبرانيات ( )
8 كان موسي قويا عندما قتل المصري ولما يخف عندما اكتشف امرة ( )
9 لم يستطيع العارفون و السحرة فعل اية الماء الي دم ( ) 
10 كان صوت البوق يزداد جدا عندما كان موسي يتكلم مع الله( ) 
11 شجعت امراة موسي زوجها عند خروج الشعب من مصر ( )
12 كلم الله الشعب علي الفصح في البرية ( )
13 بعد ما صلي موسي الي الرب ليرفع الضفادع ازال الله نهائيا الضفادع من مصر( ) 
14 في معجزة تحويل الماء الي دم ذهب موسي وهارون الي بيت فرعون لعمل المعجزة( )
15 كانت سنوات حياة عمران 130 سنة ( )
16 تعني كلمة زوفا اكل مفضل عند المصرين ( )
17 أخذ بني اسرائيل عند رحيليهم زاد ليعنهم في الطريق ( ) 
18 اكرم اباك وامك لكي تطول ايامك هي الوصة الخامسة( )
19 كان الاسم الاخر لهارون عموئيل ( )
20 كان اسم الشهر الذي خرج فيه بني اسرئيل البيب ( )
21 أخذ فرعون اللقاء العبرانين ست مئة مركبه مختارة ( ) 
22 شبه الله المصرين بالرصاص ( )
 
السوال الرابع : من انا 
1 كن في حرب عماليق نشد يد موسي حتي نتصر في الحرب ( )
2 اخذت الدف ورنمت ورقصت مع النساء حينما عبرنا بحر سوف ( )
3 بسبي كنت سبب نقمه ومناحة عظيمة لشعبي وابكارة ( )
4 ارضعت ابني واخذت علية اجر ( )
5 تنبأت عن خروج بني اسرئيل من ارض مصر( )
6 لمايتركني موسي طول رحلته مع بني اسرئيل ويد ابي اول اية ( ) 
 
من قائل هذة العبارة ولمن 
من جعلك رئيسا وقضايا علينا { } ولمن { }
ما بالكن اسرعتن في المجئ اليوم { } ولمن{ }
استمع ليست انا صاحب الكلام منذ امس ولا اول امس .من { } ولمن{ }
لينظر لكم الرب ويقضي { } ولمن{ }
انتخب لنا رجالا واخرج حرب عماليق { } ولمن{ }
الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون { } ولمن{ }
مبارك الرب الذي انقذكم من ايدي المصرين ومن يد فرعون { } ولمن{ } 
لا تخاف قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنع لكم اليوم{ } ولمن{ } 
متكاسلون انتم متكاسلون { ْ} ولمن{ }
تكلم انت معنا ولا يتكلم معنا الله لئلا نموت { } ولمن{ } 
رنموا للرب فانه قد تعظم الفرس وركبة { َ } ولمن{ }
نهرب من اسرئيل لا ن الرب يقتل المصرين عنهم { } ولمن{ }
 
أشــــــــــــرح 
وبريح انفك تركمت المياة وانتصبت المجاري كاربية تجمدت الدجبج في قلب البحر (خروج 8:5)
ولما كلوه بالعمر لم يفضل المكثر والمقلل لمينقص (خروج 18:16)
وحدتث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه وطلب ان يقتله(خروج 24:4 )
وذهب رجل من بيت لاوي واخذ بنت لاوي (خروج 2-1)
لا تصعد بدرج الي مذبحك (خروج 26:20 )
 
ماهو أصل كلا من
الموابين
ادوم
عماليق
اليبوسين
بنى عمون
موسى
  
اشرح مع الرسم رحلة خروج بني اسرئيل من مصر ؟






​


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السؤال الاول………
ماهي علاقة الاول بالثاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(1)رجل من بيت لاوي وبنت لاوي؟
(2)موسي والمرضعة؟
(3)ابنة فرعون وموسي؟
(4)اخت موسي وابنة فرعون؟
(5)موسي والرجل المصري؟
(6)موسي وفرعون؟
(7)الرعاة وبنات كاهن مديان؟
(*)موسي ورعوئيل؟
(9)صفورة وموسي؟
(10)جرشوم ورعوئيل؟

السؤال الثاني……..
ضع كلمة( صح) او(خطا) امام العبارات الاتية……….
(1)كان موسي يرعي غنيم ابية حوريب ( ) 
(2)كانت العليقة تتوقد بالنار ولا تحرق ( )
(3)عندما اقترب موسي من العليقة احترقت ثيابة ( ) 
(4)طلب اللة من موسي ان يخلع حزائة لقدسية المكا ( ) 
(5)غطي موسي وجهة لانة خاف ان ينظر اللة ( ) 
(6)طلب موسي من اللة ان يذهب الي فرعون ليخلص شعبة ( )
(7)العلاقة التي اتخذها موسي من اللة هو تغير لون جلدة ( ) 
(*) كان قصد اللة ان يخرج شعبة من ارض الكنعانيين ( )
(9)طلب الرب من موسي ان يخرج مسيرة 4ايام في البرية ويذبح لة ( ) 
(10)طلب اللةمن شعب اسرائيل ان يسلبوا المصريين في الخروج( )

السؤال الثالث.................(اكمل)................
(1)عصا موسي تحولت الي ................. عندما.......................
(2)...........................تحولت الي برصاء عندما........................
(3)...........................تحولت الي ................عندما يسكب
(4)وقد اعطي اللة هذة العلامة لكي............ ................

السؤال الرابع.........(اكمل المتتليات الناقصة)..
(1)يغطي وجة الارض – ياكل الفضلة السالمة-ياكل جميع الشجر......................
(2)بيننا..................غنمنا- بقرتا
(3)اخطات – اصفحنا.................
(4)...............ضربة الجراد - ضربة الظلام
(5)اذهب عني – احترز- ................
(6) الرب- فرعون- فرعون -...............

السؤال الخامس...... (رتب هذة الاشياء حسب ورودها)
البحر – الظلام – ريح – قبور- القفر- عصا موسي – مركبة فرعون – عمود السحاب – فم الحيروث – خليل فرعون – شاطئ 

السؤال السادس........... 
من كاتب هذا السفر وما ترتيبة بين اسفار العهد القديم وهات من الاصحاح الثالث مايدل علي من هو كاتبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (5 مايو 2017)

محتاجه اجابات الاسئله دي من فضلكم


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (13 مايو 2017)

محتاجه اجابات الاسئله دي من فضلكم 
يا ترى فيه حل


----------

